# صناعة مولد توربينة الرياح



## مهندس الدوايمة (7 يونيو 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
اخوني المهندسين الكرام ، ارجو ممن يملك خبرة بالتوصيلات الكهربائية ان يشرح لي طريقة توصيل الملفات الحثية في هذه المولدات ، وكم قدرة مثل هذه المولدات


----------

